# Backstories ...



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey ! it's a random guy on the internet that no one cares about !

so I created my fursona that I can relate to and I feel like he is part of me (I think it's a correct sentence) but I tried to create a backstory for him but nothing seems that interesting I talked about it to one of my friends and the only things that I have now is that my fursona is a prince that can use magic and his parents absolutely hate him for that , that's all I have for now , can someone help me ? maybe we can create a good backstory for him together


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Look, I got 4 sonas
aight, 2 were born from real life experiences, one is a local from the world I've created and lived poorly, and I mean poorly
and he turned out finer than the other 2 
try those ways


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Look, I got 4 sonas
> aight, 2 were born from real life experiences, one is a local from the world I've created and lived poorly, and I mean poorly
> and he turned out finer than the other 2
> try those ways


Does that means that my sona is a guy born in a upper-middle class family and suffered anorexia , bulimia , depression and sucidal thoughts ?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Does that means that my sona is a guy born in a upper-middle class family and suffered anorexia , bulimia , depression and sucidal thoughts ?


Don't look at me for those traits, you chose what goes in your life to be part of your sona's
imagine that you are soul bounded, that when you look at yourself in the mirror, you see your sona and he sees you 
You feel his pain and he feels yours


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Don't look at me for those traits, you chose what goes in your life to be part of your sona's
> imagine that you are soul bounded, that when you look at yourself in the mirror, you see your sona and he sees you
> You feel his pain and he feels yours


Well ... that's a bit depressing


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 28, 2019)

Well, what you have so far is that tension between the prince and his parents, right? (I actually have a very similar character, so maybe I can help! :3) How does that tension manifest itself? Is it more passive-aggressive being passed up for important opportunities, or do they kick him out?


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Well, what you have so far is that tension between the prince and his parents, right? (I actually have a very similar character, so maybe I can help! :3) How does that tension manifest itself? Is it more passive-aggressive being passed up for important opportunities, or do they kick him out?


I imagine that his parents are "magic-racists" and they hate their child for it but they don't have another child , so they can't kill him but he can curse and kill them but he can't because his people are going to kill him for that , wow that sounds a bit worse than I had thought


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Well ... that's a bit depressing


depressing or not, you want it to be real, you go for it


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> depressing or not, you want it to be real, you go for it


I want him to be a better version of myself one that didn't try to jump of the roof


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> I imagine that his parents are "magic-racists" and they hate their child for it but they don't have another child , so they can't kill him but he can curse and kill them but he can't because his people are going to kill him for that , wow that sounds a bit worse than I had thought



It kinda sounds like a powder-keg situation tbh, like the smallest thing could blow it all up. Maybe something might prompt the prince to run away? Or maybe some third party gets involved, further complicating things?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> I want him to be a better version of myself one that didn't try to jump of the roof


So did I, but that didn''t stop them from falling to the deepest darkness possible to human knowledge, guess what, that has made them stronger than ever
Don't prevent the bad stuff  from happening, never, just hold your character on, give him hope, and he will stand up, maybe even more than you did yourself
You'll both learn, believe it or not


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> It kinda sounds like a powder-keg situation tbh, like the smallest thing could blow it all up. Maybe something might prompt the prince to run away? Or maybe some third party gets involved, further complicating things?


that could be a good idea but where would he run away ? He's a leviathan , he can only stay underwater , so that makes things a bit more complicated


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> So did I, but that didn''t stop them from falling to the deepest darkness possible to human knowledge, guess what, that has made them stronger than ever
> Don't prevent the bad stuff  from happening, never, just hold your character on, give him hope, and he will stand up, maybe even more than you did yourself
> You'll both learn, believe it or not


But what if there is no hope ?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> that could be a good idea but where would he run away ? He's a leviathan , he can only stay underwater , so that makes things a bit more complicated



Oh, this got more interesting!  The ocean is vast, I'm sure there's _some_ terrible ravines he could end up in. Maybe end up in arctic waters or something?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> But what if there is no hope ?


Are you a child??
Don't you know the old saying?? 
"Hope is the last one to die"


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Are you a child??
> Don't you know the old saying??
> "Hope is the last one to die"


accept that fact, and maybe you'll find her before she finds you


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Are you a child??
> Don't you know the old saying??
> "Hope is the last one to die"


Well I'm trying to have hope but it's absolutely hopeless , it's like if you were in a zombie apocalypse and the only way to stop all of the zombies is to kill yourself


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oh, this got more interesting!  The ocean is vast, I'm sure there's _some_ terrible ravines he could end up in. Maybe end up in arctic waters or something?


Hmm that's interesting , he could go very deep in the hadal zone (-6km to ... km) or he could try to go out of water maybe with some robotic legs ?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Well I'm trying to have hope but it's absolutely hopeless , it's like if you were in a zombie apocalypse and the only way to stop all of the zombies is to kill yourself


That's because you have an extremely closed view on your problems, you're looking through the Option A and Option B specter
You gotta create an option C son
the "There's no door, so I'll break the wall until I create one" 
There's always hope, either you wait, or you create a way


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Does he have resentment towards his parents, what if some of his actions are fueled by hate. Is there a place from which he can gather magic knowledge he visits frequently?


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Does he have resentment towards his parents, what if some of his actions are fueled by hate. Is there a place from which he can gather magic knowledge he visits frequently?


maybe he has a friend that can help him do that


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> That's because you have an extremely closed view on your problems, you're looking through the Option A and Option B specter
> You gotta create an option C son
> the "There's no door, so I'll break the wall until I create one"
> There's always hope, either you wait, or you create a way


that's something that i tried but it ended up making things worse


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> maybe he has a friend that can help him do that


Where did he met that friend? Where did he learn to use magic in the first place? Is his magic dark or light?


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Where did he met that friend? Where did he learn to use magic?


Maybe his friend is the son of the butler or something like that but that friend can learn magic out of the castle


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Maybe his friend is the son of the butler or something like that but that friend can learn magic out of the castle


Is it forbidden for him to leave the castle? Has the prince ever left the castle, does he secretly get out of the castle? Maybe his parents have him guarded all the time.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Is it forbidden for him to leave the castle? Has the prince ever left the castle, does he secretly get out of the castle? Maybe his parents have him guarded all the time.


maybe that could be interesting


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> that's something that i tried but it ended up making things worse


You haven't tried hard enough
Neither did you or me, I've got the solutions in my head, I don't put everything to perspective enough to make them practical


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> You haven't tried hard enough
> Neither did you or me, I've got the solutions in my head, I don't put everything to perspective enough to make them practical


hard enough ? does literally giving up my health to get the best grades not hard enough ?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> maybe that could be interesting


In what ways has he managed to escape? I'm sure he know some magic spells for that.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> In what ways has he managed to escape? I'm sure he know some magic spells for that.


Hmmm ... maybe he didn't , maybe he became so miserable he killed everyone in the castle


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

You can create spells for him and give them names. Like spells for opening locks, doors, invisibility, etc.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> You can create spells for him and give them names. Like spells for opening locks, doors, invisibility, etc.


Or maybe he was cursed because he was too sad ?


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Or maybe he was cursed because he was too sad ?


so he didn't escape but he killed everyone


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Hmmm ... maybe he didn't , maybe he became so miserable he killed everyone in the castle


In a cold and dark night. That could become one of his darkest moments.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> In a cold and dark night. That could become one of his darkest moments.


What would that curse be called ?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Or maybe he was cursed because he was too sad ?


By who? A powerful demon that found a way to take advantage of his sadness created by all the reject and hate he gets.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> By who? A powerful demon that found a way to take advantage of his sadness created by all the reject and hate he gets.


Hmm ... maybe by a god that wanted to make things a bit more intersting


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> What would that curse be called ?


Okay, I'm pretty bad at this. But you can look for old languages that sound interesting and take inspiration from them.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Okay, I'm pretty bad at this. But you can look for old languages that sound interesting and take inspiration from them.


Hmm ... but maybe it has a usual name like plants


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Hmm ... maybe by a god that wanted to make things a bit more intersting


A god then! Could be an ancient god.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> A god then! Could be an ancient god.


I thinked about it , it could be called the Hearthless curse , a curse so strong that causes the person to not feel any empathy


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> hard enough ? does literally giving up my health to get the best grades not hard enough ?


If you don't die in prol of your objectives than you're wasting your life anyway 
That's a fact


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> If you don't die in prol of your objectives than you're wasting your life anyway
> That's a fact


I know but it's the only thing that makes me have the slightest bit of hope


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> I thinked about it , it could be called the Hearthless curse , a curse so strong that causes the person to not feel any empathy


I found a word for heartless in Latin. The curse could be called 'Improbus Ille'.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I found a word for heartless in Latin. The curse could be called 'Improbus Ille'.


Of course, you can try other ancient languages if you want.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I found a word for heartless in Latin. The curse could be called 'Improbus Ille'.


Oh interesting


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> I know but it's the only thing that makes me have the slightest bit of hope


Then.... Keep going 
Of course that if you need a hand to push you harder or to pull you back up, don't hesitate, call me 
I'm not as strong as my sonas physically, but for moral support, I think I have reached the point where I can be helpful


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Then.... Keep going
> Of course that if you need a hand to push you harder or to pull you back up, don't hesitate, call me
> I'm not as strong as my sonas physically, but for moral support, I think I have reached the point where I can be helpful


really ? well if you can help me , and if you care about me , thanks


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> really ? well if you can help me , and if you care about me , thanks


Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Why wouldn't I?


Well most people don't care about me and I just make them happy without getting happiness back


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Well most people don't care about me and I just make them happy without getting happiness back


Same 6w6
But, I see no reason why I can't help someone or care for them


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Well most people don't care about me and I just make them happy without getting happiness back


Dm when you feel like it Vro


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Dm when you feel like it Vro


Thanks


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Thanks


No problem 9w9


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> No problem 9w9


Now I'm thankful for the follow up you gave me!!


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Now I'm thankful for the follow up you gave me!!


No problem


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Now I'm thankful for the follow up you gave me!!


It's getting a bit late in belgium so , good night


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 28, 2019)

I guess the first thing that popped in to my head was that if he's a prince, then he lives in a kingdom. And if it's a kingdom that deems magic as heretical or blasphemous then I guess that would cause great tension between the prince and his parents. Or, maybe, magic is hidden because of how powerful it is and that his father (the king) is scared of him gaining enough to power to take the throne early. And, maybe, his mother (the queen) is just a Karen (a bitch).


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> It's getting a bit late in belgium so , good night


It's 11 pm over here, we're not that far


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 29, 2019)

It can be a direct reflection of you, or it can be a "character" that sort of represents you, but has had its own journey in life, even existing in a world totally different from the one you live in.  There are no "right" or "wrong" answers, and you're allowed to develop it over time.


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 29, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I guess the first thing that popped in to my head was that if he's a prince, then he lives in a kingdom. And if it's a kingdom that deems magic as heretical or blasphemous then I guess that would cause great tension between the prince and his parents. Or, maybe, magic is hidden because of how powerful it is and that his father (the king) is scared of him gaining enough to power to take the throne early. And, maybe, his mother (the queen) is just a Karen (a bitch).


Hmmm that could be a good idea


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 29, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Hmmm that could be a good idea


Yeah, there's a lot of things you could do with this. Cause all we know right now is that he uses magic and his parents hate him for it. That's really vague. 

Here's some other ideas you could use:
- The magic makes him arrogant and egotistic which drives a wedge between him and his parents
- The magic itself requires some sort of ritual or sacrifice or cost that his parents disapprove of
- Maybe the prince is just, plain, misusing and abusing his magic and his parents want to put a kibosh to it
- The magic is corrupting the prince
- Maybe his parents hid some sort important secret and it can only be accessed by some sort of magical skills of which the prince might learn
- Maybe it's Maybeline


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 29, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of things you could do with this. Cause all we know right now is that he uses magic and his parents hate him for it. That's really vague.
> 
> Here's some other ideas you could use:
> - The magic makes him arrogant and egotistic which drives a wedge between him and his parents
> ...


Hmmm ... maybe the type of magic that he practice is considered unnatural ? like some people are homophobic and they homosexuality as an unnatural thing so maybe it's the same thing with life-giving magic ?


----------



## Lunaire (Dec 29, 2019)

Lunaire said:


> Hmmm ... maybe the type of magic that he practice is considered unnatural ? like some people are homophobic and they homosexuality as an unnatural thing so maybe it's the same thing with life-giving magic ?


or maybe they're scared of him because he can curse them


----------

